# michelin camping tyres



## ron54 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi we have just bought 4 new camping tyres 3 of them seem to have a few ripples and swelling in them we went back to the garage were we bought them they tested them and said they r fine anyone else had this problem thanks


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Where on the tyres are the ripples? A photo would be good.

One of the obvious indications of the internal casing failing are ripples on the sidewalls.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

What is the week and year of manufacture
What pressure have they put in


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If the tyres have any ripples, I would go to a different independent tyre expert, and ask their opinion. If need be, then pay and get a written report.
Personally, I would not accept any ripples, as I have never seen these on any tyre I have owned.
They may be OK, but you do need to be 100% sure


----------



## ron54 (Aug 25, 2010)

*tyres*

Thanks for your help going to ring AA tomoro and ask them to look at them


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

I've just replace all 4 tyres on my van with Michelin camping and I can assure you there are no ripples or bumps....

Now my old tyres did have a few sort of indents in the side walls that could be described as a ripple..... The chap that was fitting the new ones said that it was quite common to see on tyres as old as mine, (10 years)... And was caused by the cords internally becoming delaminated from the carcas....


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Enock said:


> I've just replace all 4 tyres on my van with Michelin camping and I can assure you there are no ripples or bumps....
> 
> Now my old tyres did have a few sort of indents in the side walls that could be described as a ripple..... The chap that was fitting the new ones said that it was quite common to see on tyres as old as mine, (10 years)... And was caused by the cords internally becoming delaminated from the carcas....


Hi,
It's actually the cords snapping. It is caused by the tyre wall being trapped between the rim and a sharp edge i.e. a kerbs, potholes etc.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

BillCreer said:


> Enock said:
> 
> 
> > I've just replace all 4 tyres on my van with Michelin camping and I can assure you there are no ripples or bumps....
> ...


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't they stop making camping tyres as such some time ago and rename them? If that is the case I seriously do not think they are new tyres in the vain they were made quite some time ago. As suggested check the side wall for week and year of manufacture . 

Just a thought

Paul


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

owl129 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't they stop making camping tyres as such some time ago and rename them? If that is the case I seriously do not think they are new tyres in the vain they were made quite some time ago. As suggested check the side wall for week and year of manufacture .
> 
> Just a thought
> 
> Paul


Still camping Tyres

http://www.michelin.co.uk/tyres/michelin-agilis-camping


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I understood Michelin renamed them Agilis.
Ian


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

They changed to Michelin *Agilis* campers about 6 years ago....as apposed to just Michelin campers (CP in both cases).


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

4 correct answers in 9 minutes.....fantastic :wink:


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

bognormike said:


> owl129 said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't they stop making camping tyres as such some time ago and rename them? If that is the case I seriously do not think they are new tyres in the vain they were made quite some time ago. As suggested check the side wall for week and year of manufacture .
> ...


Point taken but if the op has bought some old tyres as opposed to agilis then they seriously need to check the year of manufacture

Paul


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Correct 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1445373.html#1445373


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Is the answer HERE :?:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hmmm - what is a "lap-splice"?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Is that enough information? Or do you want more Ron?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: tyres*



ron54 said:


> Thanks for your help going to ring AA tomoro and ask them to look at them


would be nice to know what happened?


----------

